# Crypt ID



## Echord (May 14, 2014)

I bought this last night at auction and it was only labeled as crypt long narrow leaf variety. lol

Anyway - I assume it's either spiralis or a crispatula variety, but having not kept those particular species before, I'm not really certain. Hoping someone can ID it though I know crypts can be tricky w/out the flower.

Thanks!


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

might be retrospiralis?


----------

